# Firefox: impossible de supprimer des marque page



## Bazinga (20 Juillet 2008)

Salut tout le monde

voici mon petit probleme: J essaie de supprimer des favoris de firefox. Cela va tres bien, ils se retirent de la barre des favoris...

Petit souci: quand je relance Firefox, ils sont revenus, toutes les modifs faites sont annulées!


I really need help

( pour info, la demo est la: http://www.screencast.com/t/FcomxA8c8N - attention, video de 6Mb)

edit: ne vous inquietez pas, ce n est pas le bookmark de macGe que je veux xupprimer, je l ai juste pris en exemple)


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2008)

Et en passant par _Organiser les marque-pages_ (dans la barre de Menu) ça donne quoi? T'as tenté de supprimer le fichier préférence* de Firefox?

*Ta maison >> Bibliothèque >> Preferences >> virer _org.mozilla.firefox.plist_


----------



## Bazinga (20 Juillet 2008)

Oui, je suis aussi passé par "organiser les marque pages"...

Par contre si j efface _org.mozilla.firefox.plist_ je perds tous mes raccourcis et tous les mots de passe enregistrés?

Pas envie de tout virer pour organiser les 4-5 marquespages de la toolbar..

 Merci pour ta reponse qd meme


----------



## Dan le breton (20 Juillet 2008)

Precise svp les signets en general ou ceux de ta "barre personelle"
Dans organiser les marques pages tu as 2 dossiers 1-barre personelle 2-Menu des marques pages
que fais tu comme manip au juste une fois dans cette page merci de preciser il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas parvenir au resultat comme cela
si plus complexe je te dirai quoi virer dans ton profile firefox
 a+
kenavo


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Oui, je suis aussi passé par "organiser les marque pages"...
> 
> Par contre si j efface _org.mozilla.firefox.plist_ je perds tous mes raccourcis et tous les mots de passe enregistrés?
> 
> ...



Non ça ne vire pas les mots de passe ou les marque-pages. Les fichiers qui gèrent ça sont dans ton profil utilisateur.


----------



## Bazinga (20 Juillet 2008)

Dan le breton a dit:


> que fais tu comme manip au juste une fois dans cette page merci de preciser



Il y a un lien dans mon message avec un screenshot video de ce que j ai fait... Ce sont ceux de la toolbar.

Je fais exactement la meme manip dans le menu "organiser les marque pages" et ca refoire 


en fait ils disparaissent bien tout de suite, c'est seulement quand je relance firefox qu'ils sont de nouveau de retour..


----------



## Bazinga (21 Juillet 2008)

Je vais me mettre vraiment a pleurer...

par pur hasard, j ai reussi a effacer tous mes marques pages ( sauf un..)
Je me suis dit: ca y est ca s est repare tout seul par magie!

Malheureusement apres un redemarrage ils etaient repartis!

Je suis au bord du desespoir car c'est qd meme super important cette bare des favoris.

J ai ensuite essaye de supprimer le fichier que vous aviez conseille et cela ne change rien!


encore une demonstration en video de ce qui se passe:

http://www.screencast.com/users/Profete162/folders/Jing/media/6e2def09-6d1f-40f7-85fb-15658de0ac37


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé ceci.

nb: _localstore.rdf_ gère la personnalisation de l'interface, les barres outils, la position des fenêtres etc.


Note du modo (à l'auteur du topic) : Firefox est un logiciel "internet", et là, juste sous "Applications", il y a un forum nommé "Internet et réseau" &#8230; Tu vois où je veux en venir ? 

On déménage !


----------



## Bazinga (21 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Firefox est un logiciel "internet", et là, juste sous "Applications", il y a un forum nommé "Internet et réseau" &#8230; Tu vois où je veux en venir ?
> On déménage !


 
Alors la je crie au scandale...

*Applications: Bureautique, utilitaires, education, etc...
Internet et reseau: Acces a internet, "box" ADSL, WiFi, Chat, configuration de routeurs*

Je suis desole mais mon problemes est beaucoup plus proche de la rubrique application et n a aucun cas rapport avec le reseau! Je n'ai uncun probleme d'acces i a internet, de wifi, d'ADSL, mais bien un probleme sur l'utilitaire Firefox et l'application Firefox!

Les gens a qui je demande de l'aide ne sont pas les pros du reseau, mais ceux qui connaissent la maniere de stocker les infos des programmes, etc...

Je pense qu il faudrait remettre ce sujet dans la partie applications car un pro du reseau ne saura jamais m'aider!

Tu vois ou je veux en venir?

Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres utilisateurs


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2008)

La coutume veut que les navigateurs, logiciels de messagerie etc. soient traités dans _Internet et réseau_, après, est-ce ou non pertinent... 

A part ça, où en est ton problème?


----------



## Bazinga (21 Juillet 2008)

désinstallé avec uapp...

reinstallé... donc il faut refaire tous les marque pages, refaire ses mots de passe sur chaque site et forum.. etc...

Mais au moins ca remarche!

Pas de conseils ou d'aide a donner si qqn a le meme probleme


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2008)

Donc les manip' n'ont rien données si je comprends bien.


----------



## Dan le breton (21 Juillet 2008)

D'apres tes videos tu ne fait pas la bonne manip
ouvrir "organiser les marques pages"dans la partie gauche choisir le dossier ou se trouve le marque page l'ouvrir (petite fleche vers le bas), les marques pages apparaissent 1 a 1 sur la page de droite par nom avec au centre etiquettes et plus a droite emplacement
selectionner une adresse la ligne se surligne, clic droit "supprimer" ou menu "edition" supprimer
le marque page disparait de la fenetre et ne revient plus
 faire chez toi et tiens nous au courant
kenavo


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juillet 2008)

Etant donné qu'il dit dans le message du dessus l'avoir réinstallé et que désormais tout fonctionne normalement...


----------



## Bazinga (22 Juillet 2008)

Dan le breton a dit:


> D'apres tes videos tu ne fait pas la bonne manip
> ouvrir "organiser les marques pages"dans la partie gauche choisir le dossier ou se trouve le marque page l'ouvrir (petite fleche vers le bas), les marques pages apparaissent 1 a 1 sur la page de droite par nom avec au centre etiquettes et plus a droite emplacement
> selectionner une adresse la ligne se surligne, clic droit "supprimer" ou menu "edition" supprimer
> le marque page disparait de la fenetre et ne revient plus
> ...



Suis pas totalement a la masse, je sais ce que c'est le faire par organiser les marque pages :rateau:

J ai juste mis les videos les plus courtes pour ne pas surcharger votre bande passante comme on se plaind souvent que je mets de gros fichiers.

Quand je faisais ( au passé vu que j ai reinstalle FF) cela par organiser les bookmark, ca me retirait aussi l icone de la toolbar et tout allait bien jusqu a ce quie je redemarre Firefox..


Enfin, aucune explication tangible jusque maintenant, le reinstall barbare aura fait l affaire


----------

